# American Standard Freedom 80 furnace



## rredogg (Dec 27, 2005)

*American Standard*

Wolf,

I've got the same model. Purchased it in 2001 or 2002. 




*AMERICAN STANDARD FURNACE-LED LIGHT PROGRAM*

Furnace LED Flash

Flash Slow Normal, no call for heat

Flash Fast Normal, call for heat

Continuous on Replace Control

2 Flashes External Lockout

3 Flashes Pressure Switch error

4 Flashes Open high limit >>>>>

5 Flashes Flame Sensed when no flames should be 
Present

6 Flashes 115 AC reversed or poor grounding

7 Flashes Gas valve circuit error

8 Flashes Low flame sense signal 

9 Flashes check ignitor






Best of luck with the furnace, rredogg


----------



## weather_wolf (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks for that one, helps me out a bit.


----------

